# Map Of The Outbackers



## Y-Guy

Ok Outbackers let's try something new. We've found out our user names, campers, etc. But now lets see where we all live. This should work for those in the USA as well as Canada too.

So click *here* and put in your Outbackers user name and zip code, and if you want you can attach a photo too. You don't need to log in or give your email, just a quick way to drop our names on a map.

Have at it!


----------



## 7heaven

I'm in! action


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very cool, Steve!
Where did you come across this thing?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy

PDX_Doug said:


> Very cool, Steve!
> Where did you come across this thing?


Another forum I read for ATVs. Saw it and thought that's what we need on the Outbackers!

I can see how it would also help for groups (like the PNW Outbackers) in organizing a rally - trying to find someplace central for folks.


----------



## drobe5150

steve

this is pretty neat









darrel


----------



## Moosegut

Great idea! This is really cool. By-the-way, the picture of my boys is almost ten years old. But it's cute.









Scott


----------



## shaela21

That is really neat. What a great idea. Thank you.


----------



## HootBob

I'm in great idea Y-Guy

Don


----------



## mswalt

OK, added my name.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn

I m in, Jerseys gonna be crowded









John


----------



## djd1023

I'm in


----------



## ee4308

Y-Guy,

Great idea!!


----------



## Fire44

Done....neat idea!!!


----------



## ARzark

Thanks Y-Guy
This is great!


----------



## wolfwood

WAY COOL!!!









...but don't be fooled - Boston IS NOT in NH! In fact, we're WORLDS apart !!!


----------



## huntr70

We're in.........looking full on the East coast!!

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

This is definitly cool. Now I can refer to this when people are talking about how far they are from something, like a rally. It also puts Canada in a better perspective, it is a big piece of land! Hope everyone adds their name.

John


----------



## TripletFam

We're in! Great idea.


----------



## Sidewinder

tdvffjohn said:


> I m in, Jerseys gonna be crowded
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John
> [snapback]59832[/snapback]​


Hey John...Last time I was in Jersey it was already crowded..HAHAHA

Just messing with you, man.

Great idea y-guy...I'm in

Sidewinder


----------



## GlenninTexas

I'm in ,put can't see any map. Do yuo need to click on something to see a map?


----------



## CamperAndy

GlenninTexas said:


> I'm in ,put can't see any map. Do yuo need to click on something to see a map?
> [snapback]59862[/snapback]​


It seems to be a bit slow and Since it is a Beta version of the program there must still be a few things to work out. I have checked it a couple of times and how it loads and displays seems to be a bit different each time.


----------



## California Jim

Nice


----------



## camping479

Cool idea!!

Mike


----------



## Thor

Y-Guy

You are the man









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn

I just tried the zoom on it, way to cool. Almost see my house









John


----------



## PDX_Doug

Fully zoomed in, in the photo view, I actually can see my house.
With my old Coleman pop-up parked out in the street in front!









Great fun watching this thing fill up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44

Hey Doug,

The right tire on your pop up is a little soft....you need to put some air in it!!!

Gary


----------



## nonny

Awesome idea. Thanks Y-Guy!


----------



## aplvlykat

Ok, I was a little confused sorry about the double post but I didn't think it took the info the first time. kirk


----------



## Pakeboy2

really cool...


----------



## Y-Guy

Glad everyone is having fun with this, had hoped it would be a fun reason to check in and watch it grow. To keep this on the "View New Posts" list drop a note here to let folks know your in. I'm not sure if I pin it if it will keep showing on the new post list or not. I'm out for the weekend, though the reports are that the ORV park has free wi-fi now (can you believe it? I don't have cell service but I can surf the web)


----------



## Fred n Ethel

Great site.









Bookmark the site.

Ralph


----------



## Colorado Outbacker

sunny Im in, Thanks!!


----------



## Katrina

Kentucky represented!


----------



## RCColby

I'm in but it did not seem to show me yet.
Bob


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just added mine. Thanks Steve.

Tim


----------



## z-family




----------



## ford56312

drobe5150 said:


> steve
> 
> this is pretty neat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darrel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]59819[/snapback]​


Im in but a mile off how do I delete and try again?


----------



## ford56312

Y-Guy said:


> Glad everyone is having fun with this, had hoped it would be a fun reason to check in and watch it grow. To keep this on the "View New Posts" list drop a note here to let folks know your in. I'm not sure if I pin it if it will keep showing on the new post list or not. I'm out for the weekend, though the reports are that the ORV park has free wi-fi now (can you believe it? I don't have cell service but I can surf the web)
> [snapback]59905[/snapback]​


Can you help with relocating? I'm a mile off. I centered ,scrolled down and hit add me..?went back to find ...I moved?


----------



## ford56312

ford56312 said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad everyone is having fun with this, had hoped it would be a fun reason to check in and watch it grow.Â To keep this on the "View New Posts" list drop a note here to let folks know your in.Â I'm not sure if I pin it if it will keep showing on the new post list or not.Â I'm out for the weekend, though the reports are that the ORV park has free wi-fi now (can you believe it? I don't have cell service but I can surf the web)
> [snapback]59905[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help with relocating? I'm a mile off. I centered ,scrolled down and hit add me..?went back to find ...I moved?
> [snapback]59952[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Can you add a map box on our post,so when we read posts we can see where they are.


----------



## dak

It says my zip code is invalid. Maybe I don't really live where I think I do. (I picked the next closest zip code.)

dak


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!


----------



## Grandeken

action Great way to find other Outbackers inn your area. action


----------



## summergames84

I wonder who put the cities on this map to start with. I laughed when I saw Pasadena, TX, which is a refinery-rich suburb of Houston, but doesn't show Houston. What's up with that???
















This is fun, YGuy!

P. S. Go Astros!!!!


----------



## dmbcfd

Hey, Ymryl and Johnp2000 are my way. Yes, that's me hiding in back there somewhere.

Steve


----------



## HootBob

Thats alright ford56312 it has me about 6 miles from where I live









Don


----------



## Four4RVing

Hey, we just put ourselves on the map! That is a really cool idea, now we can refer back to the map and plan our regional rallies!

PS We need more Outbackers in the middle of the country! Spread the word!


----------



## Y-Guy

ford56312 said:


> Can you help with relocating? I'm a mile off. I centered ,scrolled down and hit add me..?went back to find ...I moved?
> [snapback]59952[/snapback]​


Don I removed you.. hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug

It looks like the location of the markers the map places is based on the geographical center (+/-) of your ZIP code.

I am seeing a glitch though, that when you click on certain mkarkers - such as mine - instead of popping up the info window, it zooms the map into an entirely different part of the country. Beam me up Scotty!









Guess that's why they have Beta versions!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

I'd say this is cool...but 4 pages of people beat me too it!

Wow! I can't step outta here for a minute!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

If you guys like this for view maps, you should really try "Google Earth"

http://earth.google.com/


----------



## tdvffjohn

The really neat thing I found is if you needed directions to someones house you can zoom in close and read all the streets and follow it. The marker for me is about 4 blocks off but Someone could find my house easily. 4 blocks northeast off of Prospect St is a street marked Driveway Loop. That is the road into the High School. I am directly acrooss the street from Driveway Loop. Stop in and say hello!

John

Can t miss the house, its the one with the Outback in the backyard


----------



## MGWorley

Im in ... no ballon shows on the map for me though.
Mike


----------



## Y-Guy

Ok we're up to 121 folks, come on now we've got more than 121 people browsing the Outbackers!

Does look like Keystone needs to working marketing in AZ, MT, UT, NB, IA and AR. I figure all the Outbackers in Louisiana are to busy to check in. But where are our Alaska members?


----------



## cookie9933

Signed up....great idea.

Jan


----------



## Devildog

South Cakalaki looks like it is pretty accurate, I did not zoom in though! Cool idea...


----------



## Y-Guy

Looks like Frapper is growing up before our eyes, the domain changed. If you bookmarked it then it will forward you. But you can click *here* to go to the new page. It did keep everyone that signed up already.


----------



## drose

Nice map Steve. Added us to the map the lone Arkansas dot..


----------



## PDX_Doug

Just wanted to give this thread a bump, to keep it on the list.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

OK - I messed up!







How do I remove a photo from the gallery and a photo & 'shoutout'? from the list?


----------



## California Jim

Good grief there's alot of you there in the northeast!


----------



## Y-Guy

drose - What can I say your outstanding in your field!

wolfwood - I can do that for you I believe.

Jim - Yep that's why I live on the left coast, fewer people.


----------



## djd1023

Oregon Camper.....That Google Earth is soooooooocool!!!


----------



## wolfwood

Jim - The way life should be!







Come on up to the North woods -

btw, *HatCityHoseHauler* - 'cept for my dad, you may, in fact, be the only one left in CT







- - - but you're welcome to join us in NH - seems to be the landing place for soooooooo many of us ex-Nutmeggers!







Temps are about the same but there's LOTS more open space (and the cost of living is NOT through the roof!!!) . Of course, there don't seem to be many more Outbackers up here....


----------



## wolfwood

Y-Guy said:


> wolfwood - I can do that for you I believe.
> [snapback]60673[/snapback]​


Not sure how you did that (remove all photos from the gallery but leave 1 still in the Shout-out)....but thanks! This map is just too cool! Can you put it in the "Announcements" section so that anyone showing up will see it? Not the kind of thing you'd look for if you don't already know it's here.


----------



## wingnut

This is pretty cool. Neat sight.


----------



## hyewalt34

Somehow I missed this but I'm "on the map now!

Walter


----------



## PDX_Doug

bump...


----------



## 2500Ram

After 3 days of looking for the map, no I not lost DW. We're on the map


----------



## jallen58

Done,
Great way to put faces to names









Jim


----------



## cookie9933

shy Nonny you couldn't see me because I didn't do the shout out the first time . Camper Andy shared that. Nice to see so many Outbackers on the map and in Michigan.
Yes, I still want do a Michigan Spring and /or Summer Rally. I will do a Poll after first of the year. Thanks everyone for your input so far.
I have been preoccupied with our winter getaway plans to Cancun. We had to wait and see if our resort the Royal Mayan made it through Wilma. Looks good to go.







I really need a serious getaway. It's like summer camp on the beach







for grown ups. We meet up with friends down there and do seriously relax.
I have been searching the net for info for the last few weeks. 
Bill has our Outback in sleep mode; wintezied and cleaned up. We have been looking at sites that talk about camping in Mexico.





























We love our Outback and plan on getting out more next year. We really enjoyed the mini fall rally at Hartwick Pines. Best canoeing day we ever had.

Jan


----------



## wolfwood

Gotta keep this on top! Just way too cool to see where everyone is!!!

If you're not on the map, go to the first post and enter !!!


----------



## MaeJae

WOW

We're up to 

170!

MaeJae


----------



## RobCariAndKids

We just added our information. Nice way to see where everyone is located.









Rob


----------



## Y-Guy

We're up to 186 on the map which makes me think we're missing a few Outbackers.

So if you haven't made it on the list now is a great time to find out where the other Outbackers live and in case you don't know where to go...

*Click Here*


----------



## ralphyboy

Just signed in. 2006 30 RLS owner for 2 months Syndey edition. Going into an Oklahoma winter.
Looking forward getting information on the use, 
care, and maintence from owners. Posted my first message this morning on winter operation and information on electric water heater. We pull with 2005 Cummins Diesel.
Short Bed Big Horn Edition.


----------



## ee4308

ralphyboy,

Welcome to our site and congratulations on the new Outback!..You should make a post under the New Member Check - In where all the Outbackers will notice and give you a big ole welcome! Ask any questions you can think of and you will have some expert answers posted right back.







Enjoy and Happy Camping! sunny


----------



## MaeJae

AWESOME!

198

MaeJae


----------



## Spring Outbackers

What a great tool.







We are always looking for Outbacks during our travels. So far we have only seen one other fiver and that was in Arizona.


----------



## BigBadBrain

Great site! 213 members. Really gives a good idea of where everybody is - at least those whove put in their locations. Seems there should be more folks putting in their locations!

Then again, I just put in my name so I shouldn't be talking I guess.


----------



## MaeJae

Weird...








When I log onto Frappr! a lot of the "tacks" are missing.

There was 14 in Michigan alone and now I only get 2 to 3 in MI
Other states are missing "tacks" too.

What's up with that?








MaeJae


----------



## HootBob

MaeJae 
If you look at the bottom of the map it says showing 50 out of 218 markers
Click on the show 50 more until you have them all on the map

Don


----------



## MaeJae

Thanks...









I guess I shouldn't get too up set when my kids 
don't read all the directions and come and ask
me why something doesn't work








They must get it from their mother







LOL

MaeJae shy


----------



## wolfwood

OK - this one needed to be brought back too

(In fact, it took me awhile to find it and I knew it was here. Thought it got put on the front page...guess not. Can a Moderator do that - even if its just the map link - so everyone can find it?


----------



## ee4308

wolfwood said:


> Thought it got put on the front page...guess not. Can a Moderator do that - even if its just the map link - so everyone can find it?
> [snapback]69259[/snapback]​


wolfwood,

It is the first item pinned under General Discussion. sunny


----------



## wolfwood

clearly time to go home!


----------



## HootBob

Thanks...









I guess I shouldn't get too up set when my kids 
don't read all the directions and come and ask
me why something doesn't work








They must get it from their mother







LOL

Is that what those papers are that comes with stuff you buy
I didn't think I ever fully read instructions









Don


----------



## nynethead

I just added and were up to 226 map posts, not bad let's go for 300.


----------



## ee4308

We still have many Outbackers that have not entered information.







Maybe, if the post stays near the top for a while, several will see it and add thier locatioin, etc.


----------



## wolfwood

ee4308 said:


> We still have many Outbackers that have not entered information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, if the post stays near the top for a while, several will see it and add thier locatioin, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]69342[/snapback]​


Aren't we up over a couple thousand re: "Member #" on signatures? Is everyone hiding?


----------



## ee4308

Aren't we up over a couple thousand re: "Member #" on signatures? Is everyone hiding?

There are 1693 registered as we speak. sunny Many, many Outbackers missing from The Map of The Outbackers.


----------



## HootBob

Yeah if you look at all the members in the member section
Alot of people join on this date and haven't been back since
You have your active members and your non-active members









Don


----------



## Thor

Maybe there should be an active member count???? Say in the last 30 days.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Maybe there should be an active member count???? Say in the last 30 days.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]69931[/snapback]​


Good idea, Thor. I would think the system could pull that pretty easily. Do we need to ask Vern to do that? or can a Moderator set that up?


----------



## HootBob

That would be a good idea Thor
Last 30 days or even every 3month
I'm sure Vern could something on that order

Don


----------



## Warrior

I just added myself. Can't believe there aren't more people from Canada. I know I see a lot of Outbacks on the road in Western Canada...


----------



## wolfwood

Warrior said:


> I just added myself. Can't believe there aren't more people from Canada. I know I see a lot of Outbacks on the road in Western Canada...
> [snapback]70773[/snapback]​


Hi Warrior - welcome to the clan! (cult? tribe?) Alberta - someday I'll get out your way! I understand the landscape is breathtaking!


----------



## campmg

I just added mine and can't believe I'm the first from AZ. I don't even own an Outback yet. Just ordered it though. Seems like a bunch of you from the NE and east. Rep told me that's why they did away with Desert Rose - you guys didn't like it.


----------



## nynethead

my wife only liked the fawn, which now seems not to be the most popular color.


----------



## gone campin

Neat! Just signed in. Thanks from Towson, Md.


----------



## wolfwood

campmg said:


> I just added mine and can't believe I'm the first from AZ. I don't even own an Outback yet. Just ordered it though. Seems like a bunch of you from the NE and east. Rep told me that's why they did away with Desert Rose - you guys didn't like it.
> [snapback]74981[/snapback]​


WOW! First Outback in the State!!! That oughta be equal to at least 100 posts ... just because!!! (There's no one else mapped in NH either, but there were 2 others posting for awhile...don't know where they went...maybe South ....to MASS.)


----------



## Thor

Wolfie

I am from Canada - You wouldn't want anymore of us now would you? eh.

Thor


----------



## wolfwood

Thor said:


> Wolfie
> 
> I am from Canada - You wouldn't want anymore of us now would you? eh.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]76993[/snapback]​


Tired of the cold. eh? Come on down - the waters fine (a bit frozen...but fine)


----------



## campmg

wolfwood said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just added mine and can't believe I'm the first from AZ.Â I don't even own an Outback yet.Â Just ordered it though.Â Seems like a bunch of you from the NE and east. Rep told me that's why they did away with Desert Rose - you guys didn't like it.
> [snapback]74981[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! First Outback in the State!!! That oughta be equal to at least 100 posts ... just because!!! (There's no one else mapped in NH either, but there were 2 others posting for awhile...don't know where they went...maybe South ....to MASS.)
> [snapback]76958[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Definately not the first in the state. I saw one checking out storage lots the other day. Just the first to note it here but I'll take the 100 posts.


----------



## Huskytracks

Way cool but We'r feeling kind of lonely up here...


----------



## shake1969

Yep, I'm there.

My picture doesn't look too hot, though.


----------



## wolfwood

campmg said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just added mine and can't believe I'm the first from AZ.Â I don't even own an Outback yet.Â Just ordered it though.Â Seems like a bunch of you from the NE and east. Rep told me that's why they did away with Desert Rose - you guys didn't like it.
> [snapback]74981[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! First Outback in the State!!! That oughta be equal to at least 100 posts ... just because!!! (There's no one else mapped in NH either, but there were 2 others posting for awhile...don't know where they went...maybe South ....to MASS.)
> [snapback]76958[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Definately not the first in the state. I saw one checking out storage lots the other day. Just the first to note it here but I'll take the 100 posts.
> [snapback]76999[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

I guess that begs the question of whether one is really a full-fledged, card-carrying Outbacker if one isn't a member of this tribe....or are they just an incredibly fortunate sole who had the good sense to buy an Outback?


----------



## outback_travelers

great idea. 
I will be checking often
action


----------



## Herbicidal

Very cool! Just added myself.


----------



## Rocky in La.

I addaed myself but don't see a flag in Houma, La. I remember seing it when I signed up but now its gone.


----------



## Rocky in La.

Well at least I see there is one other outbacker in La. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## huntr70

Rocky in La. said:


> I addaed myself but don't see a flag in Houma, La. I remember seing it when I signed up but now its gone.
> [snapback]83881[/snapback]​


There is a little clicky thing under the map that lets you get all the flags back....it says add another 50, or something like that.

You just keep going until all the flags are showing on the map.

Steve


----------



## Rocky in La.

I got it now.

Thanks Steve


----------



## drose

Huskytracks said:


> Way cool but We'r feeling kind of lonely up here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]77046[/snapback]​


Lonely up there we are the only ones in Arkansas on the map right in the middle of the state...


----------



## ee4308

Y-Guy said:


> Ok Outbackers let's try something new.Â We've found out our user names, campers, etc. But now lets see where we all live.Â This should work for those in the USA as well as Canada too.
> 
> So click *here* and put in your Outbackers user name and zip code, and if you want you can attach a photo too.Â You don't need to log in or give your email, just a quick way to drop our names on a map.Â
> 
> Have at it!
> [snapback]59813[/snapback]​


Thought this would be good to bring to the front for all our new Outbackers. sunny


----------



## Husker92

thanks Y-Guy action


----------



## rallsfam

Y-Guy

Very cool. Thanks!

Bryan


----------



## patsybama

Just added us!


----------



## kampy

patsybama said:


> Just added us!
> [snapback]94580[/snapback]​


Were in. Shout out NC
Kampy


----------



## willie226

Good Job








Im In for another Noreaster

Willie


----------



## c_rad91

I can't believe I'm the first poster in Louisiana. What's up with that. I'm doing a little TDY stint in Fairbanks AK right now and saw an Outback (looked like a 25 RSS) driving down the street on Eielson AFB today. I was in the dining facility so I couldn't talk to them but it had some maroon graphics on it. Is that an 06?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Should be an 06. with maroon graphics


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> campmg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just added mine and can't believe I'm the first from AZ.Â I don't even own an Outback yet.Â Just ordered it though.Â Seems like a bunch of you from the NE and east. Rep told me that's why they did away with Desert Rose - you guys didn't like it.
> [snapback]74981[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! First Outback in the State!!! That oughta be equal to at least 100 posts ... just because!!! (There's no one else mapped in NH either, but there were 2 others posting for awhile...don't know where they went...maybe South ....to MASS.)
> [snapback]76958[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

We're in there! Love new Hampsha! Ayuh!


----------



## H2oSprayer

I'm in.


----------



## Canadiansue

Just signed in!


----------



## bentpixel

I'm in. Great idea.


----------



## tripphammer

I'm in! Only screwed up the length of my 28KRS. I used ExpertGPS, to put in my exact Lat/Lon using the advanced location feature. Pretty cool!


----------



## Chuck-N-June

What a cool idea. We are in also... Good to see at a glance who is near you.


----------



## sjredburn

Foothill Ranch, Orange Co. CA is now on the map! Apologies to my wife who didn't make the picture - just the dogs and myself. It's cool to see where everyone hails from!

Stacey


----------



## Herkdoctor

I am added


----------



## Rubrhammer

Anyone interested in a twist on this? How about an actual address so we can see your house on zillow.com.
I'll start with mine 156 Maple Ave Lyndonville NY 14098. The red place with the OB next to the barn.


----------



## huntr70

Rubrhammer said:


> Anyone interested in a twist on this? How about an actual address so we can see your house on zillow.com.
> The red place with the OB next to the barn.


You may not want to give away such precise info for lurkers to find your house.

Unfortunately, there are such individuals that could keep a watch on here and when you post your address, then a few weeks later post that you are going camping for a week, it just gives them a green light to show up at your place and rob you.

Far fetched??.............yes.

Could happen?.........yes.

My $.02 on posting too much info.....

Steve


----------



## Highlander96

huntr70 said:


> Anyone interested in a twist on this? How about an actual address so we can see your house on zillow.com.
> The red place with the OB next to the barn.


You may not want to give away such precise info for lurkers to find your house.

Unfortunately, there are such individuals that could keep a watch on here and when you post your address, then a few weeks later post that you are going camping for a week, it just gives them a green light to show up at your place and rob you.

Far fetched??.............yes.

Could happen?.........yes.

My $.02 on posting too much info.....

Steve
[/quote]

Happens more often than we would like to think.......

Good Idea, though..........

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## NJMikeC

No kidding! My trailer is parked on my side yard. A very open yard! Anybody who is really looking would notice it was gone in a heartbeat and me and the family are gone with it.


----------



## sew4fun5er

I just added myself to the map.


----------



## goneflyfishin

More newbies on the map! Someone had to represent TN!


----------



## hpapa4

I am on the map. Thanks for the info.


----------



## dammawpa

Y-Guy said:


> Ok Outbackers let's try something new. We've found out our user names, campers, etc. But now lets see where we all live. This should work for those in the USA as well as Canada too.
> 
> So click *here* and put in your Outbackers user name and zip code, and if you want you can attach a photo too. You don't need to log in or give your email, just a quick way to drop our names on a map.
> 
> Have at it!


----------



## dammawpa

dammawpa said:


> Ok Outbackers let's try something new. We've found out our user names, campers, etc. But now lets see where we all live. This should work for those in the USA as well as Canada too.
> 
> So click *here* and put in your Outbackers user name and zip code, and if you want you can attach a photo too. You don't need to log in or give your email, just a quick way to drop our names on a map.
> 
> Have at it!


[/quote]


----------



## dammawpa

I'm not sure what happened with my last post. However, i am now on the map.
Great idea!


----------



## Chasgirl

I love this! Thanks for thinking of it.

Jana


----------



## dammawpa

Herbicidal said:


> Very cool! Just added myself.


Hey there, me and dw are going to be in Houma this spring riding the river barge thing again.
I think we are going on a swamp tour there as well.
april 4th I think. How is the weather then?


----------



## Sayonara

i added myself but it looks like im the only one on there now. not quite sure what happened. did everyone run away???


----------



## fspieg

Works for me


----------



## BeachHut

Very Cool! I'm added


----------



## mikeysworld

Very cool! This whole website (outbackers.com) is just the best.
Like a big family this place


----------



## tb7150

I'm in..........Cool site................


----------



## Sayonara

I got it to work!! Lots of members not on there. i fibbed a little on my zip code though......


----------



## kjdj

The previous members must have been cleared.
I remember posting our location a couple of years ago.


----------



## Eagleeyes

Sayonara said:


> I got it to work!! Lots of members not on there. i fibbed a little on my zip code though......


Fibbed on the zip?

Not me...we VERY CLOSE to the World Champ Red Sox, and the BEST field in America...FENWAY PARK!
Bob


----------



## fourwalls

way cool!!!


----------



## TDaniels

I'm in.


----------



## Sayonara

Eagleeyes said:


> I got it to work!! Lots of members not on there. i fibbed a little on my zip code though......


Fibbed on the zip?

Not me...we VERY CLOSE to the World Champ Red Sox, and the BEST field in America...FENWAY PARK!
Bob
[/quote]
Yep, i put my work zip in. im becoming paranoid of the cyber-con, scammer type that lurk in the darkness....


----------



## Eagleeyes

Sayonara said:


> I got it to work!! Lots of members not on there. i fibbed a little on my zip code though......


Fibbed on the zip?

Not me...we VERY CLOSE to the World Champ Red Sox, and the BEST field in America...FENWAY PARK!
Bob
[/quote]
Yep, i put my work zip in. im becoming paranoid of the cyber-con, scammer type that lurk in the darkness....
[/quote]

True enough. At this point, however, I will take a modicum of defensive action...and then let them come. Can't get blood from a stone after all.
Bob


----------



## dunn4

We're in too!


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers

Pretty Cool


----------



## john7349

DONE .... Very cool!


----------



## tlasseig

Y-Guy said:


> Ok Outbackers let's try something new. We've found out our user names, campers, etc. But now lets see where we all live. This should work for those in the USA as well as Canada too.
> 
> So click *here* and put in your Outbackers user name and zip code, and if you want you can attach a photo too. You don't need to log in or give your email, just a quick way to drop our names on a map.
> 
> Have at it!


I'm in!


----------



## wolfwood

Yanno







I was just looking at this map....

...and there a a whole lot of Outbackers NOT listed









Come on!! Show your colors!!!!!


----------



## Herbicidal

wolfwood said:


> Yanno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just looking at this map....
> 
> ...and there a a whole lot of Outbackers NOT listed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on!! Show your colors!!!!!


Guilty....but not anymore.


----------



## wolfwood

Herbicidal said:


> Guilty....but not anymore.










Good man, Herb!!!


----------



## ColoradoChip

Done. This is a great site!


----------



## Kyoutbacker

Hey! What happened? A lot of us that used to be shown on here are no longer shown. Including me.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Kyoutbacker said:


> Hey! What happened? A lot of us that used to be shown on here are no longer shown. Including me.


I was pondering the same question. What gives??


----------



## skippershe

Why am I seeing only 8 California Outbackers??? Hmmmm?????


----------



## Sayonara

Im still there, well close anyways....


----------



## HDOutbackers

We added ourselves.......or at least tried to.


----------



## LA Plouff

Y-Guy said:


> Ok Outbackers let's try something new. We've found out our user names, campers, etc. But now lets see where we all live. This should work for those in the USA as well as Canada too.
> 
> So click *here* and put in your Outbackers user name and zip code, and if you want you can attach a photo too. You don't need to log in or give your email, just a quick way to drop our names on a map.
> 
> Have at it!


Cool site. Thanks


----------



## n2striper

Awesome !!! I'm in and thanks !!! I use to post a lot on a fishing site and it seemed as though all they wanted to do was bash people,cry, and just be @sses. I have not met a butt head yet camping.You people are the best. Again thanks.


----------



## jitch388

n2striper said:


> Awesome !!! I'm in and thanks !!! I use to post a lot on a fishing site and it seemed as though all they wanted to do was bash people,cry, and just be @sses. I have not met a butt head yet camping.You people are the best. Again thanks.


Maybe you should change your name to n2camping, or n2outbackers, or n2 rving, or........well you get it.


----------



## Allysmom

This is so awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## tyandow

Y-Guy said:


> Ok Outbackers let's try something new. We've found out our user names, campers, etc. But now lets see where we all live. This should work for those in the USA as well as Canada too.
> 
> So click *here* and put in your Outbackers user name and zip code, and if you want you can attach a photo too. You don't need to log in or give your email, just a quick way to drop our names on a map.
> 
> Have at it!


Done. Next cool piece of technology.


----------



## Paul

done deal


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers

We are in!!!!!!!


----------



## nonny

H2oSprayer said:


> Hey! What happened? A lot of us that used to be shown on here are no longer shown. Including me.


I was pondering the same question. What gives??
[/quote]

I can't even see the map and no nonny showed for me. Boo!


----------



## ORvagabond

Gteat idea! I'm added...first in Alaska!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Great idea! We're in.









Bruno sends his greetings from Holtwood, PA!


----------



## wolfwood

Phweeew! Got worried there for a minute!! Thought maybe we'd been dispatched along with The Bear!

But - NO - Wolfwood is still there!!!


----------



## TurkeyBranch

It won't come up for me


----------



## CA-NYCamper

Added - that is really cool. We're Canadian and in NY for another year and a bit and I've checked to see who will be on my route 'home' this summer! We'll be towing our OB up the thruway...maybe someone will add us to a sighting!


----------



## TurkeyBranch

OK, got it. I am the only one in Maryland. Well one other, but don't know them


----------



## chillaxin

Way cool!!


----------



## azthroop

Added!


----------



## GarethsDad

TurkeyBranch said:


> OK, got it. I am the only one in Maryland. Well one other, but don't know them


That would be battalionchief3 in Downtown Marbury MD.


----------



## TnFamily

I don't know why I didn't do this before but we are now on the map.


----------



## leaderdogmom

worked for me- pretty cool site!


----------



## Dadof4

Cool! I'm in!


----------



## Chabbie1

Very Cool! we are in!


----------



## Rob_G

I added myself as well.

HEY DOUG! Could you add this as a Misc Link to the forum page?


----------



## clarkely

Added......way to cool!!


----------



## Y-Guy

Still amazes me that I started this thread Oct 20 2005 and its still going and going and going.


----------



## Path4ground

Its there! thanks!!


----------



## Herbicidal

Y-Guy said:


> Still amazes me that I started this thread Oct 20 2005 and its still going and going and going.


No kidding huh? However, I seem to keep 'slipping off the map' and have to re-add myself from time to time. Not sure what's up with that. Maybe it's a feature.


----------



## SQLShaw

Added, I am sure we have some from all 50 states, we need from what I saw NM and UT.

Chris


----------



## Stolenfates

Done... not many of us in the northern midwest.


----------



## bama29fan

The link does not work anymore? says page not found


----------



## The Stephensons

bama29fan said:


> The link does not work anymore? says page not found


Worked for me - I was able to add our name/location just fine!


----------



## Holmes On The Road

Posted our location today. There are not many showing up in Ontario.


----------



## ZHB

Unfortunately it appears that Frappr.com went belly up last year. Does anyone know of another site with similar capabilities?


----------



## CdnOutback

Would this one work?

http://www.bravenet.com/webtools/guestmap/


----------



## cdn campers

CdnOutback said:


> Would this one work?
> 
> http://www.bravenet....tools/guestmap/


hello winterpeg , glad to see the jets came home i really like the new logo . does this pin the map site work any more. not working for me ?


----------



## rdvholtwood

ZHB said:


> Would this one work?
> 
> http://www.bravenet....tools/guestmap/


hello winterpeg , glad to see the jets came home i really like the new logo . does this pin the map site work any more. not working for me ?








[/quote]

Looks like the site that was being used for the member map is no longer accessible via the link.


----------



## Stance

One could create a Google map to show our locations. However, you would need a gmail/Google+ account to add yourself or ask someone who has one. If there is interest, I could create this Google map.


----------

